# [OOo] Vitesse de lancement

## Zanton

Bon, là, y'a un truc qui me chiffonne. Suite à un topic dans un autre forum, j'ai décidé de faire un petit bench sur le temps de lancement d'OOo sur ma Gentoo et sur ma Debian, toutes les deux sur le même pc. Sur Gentoo, c'est ximian-OOo et sur Debian, OOo. Avec la Gentoo, je mets 18s pour le lancer la première fois (le word processing) et 5s la seconde. Avec Debian, je mets 8s la première fois et 4s la seconde. Y'a quand même un problème... Vous savez d'où ça peut venir ?

----------

## manu.acl

essaye avec prelink

----------

## guilc

Debian utilise un module de préchargement de openoffice en mémoire... ils trichent  :Smile: 

----------

## Zanton

et comment je peux faire pour tricher sur certaines applis moi aussi ^^ (genre OOo, firefox et thunderbird, complètement au hasard ?)

----------

## manu.acl

----> prelink

----------

## zdra

ah noter que OOo2 améliore grandement le temps de chargement.

----------

## guilc

Pour OOo, y a un module de préchargement (pas prélink) qui charge openoffice en mémoire au lancement du DM. Je sais que c'est packagé sur debian/ubuntu, mais je l'ai pas encore trouvé sur Gentoo, il me semble que c'est pourtant dans la distribution standard d'openoffice...

----------

## blasserre

je n'ai vu que ça dans portage 

```

*  app-office/oooqs

      Latest version available: 2.0.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 571 kB

      Homepage:    http://segfaultskde.berlios.de/index.php

      Description: OpenOffice.org Quickstarter, runs in the KDE SystemTray

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## guilc

Ah bah ça doit etre ça, j'avais pas pensé a chercher en dehors du paquet openoffice  :Smile: 

----------

## Zanton

mais c'est spécifique à kde  :Sad: 

----------

## guilc

Sachant que les systray sont normalisés maintenant, ça doit marcher sous autre chose que kde...

----------

## blasserre

ouais mais l'ebuild commence par :

```
inherit kde

need-kde 3
```

il y a donc kde en dépendances non ?

et comme equery ne me donne pas de depgraph

j'ai un doute  :Shocked: 

----------

## guilc

effectivement, ça va demande kdelibs > 3.0 dans ce cas

Ce qui ne l'empechera pas de marche dans le systray de gnome ou xfce ou autre  :Smile: 

----------

## grenouille

app-office/ooqstart-gnome

y'a ça aussi ^^

----------

## El_Goretto

mmmm, que dire?

Raaaah lovely?  :Smile: 

----------

## Zanton

raaaah, je sens que ça demande des libs de gnome ça :p

----------

## blasserre

prelink ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

sinon tu lances OOo en réduit au démarrage de ton wm

sur ton bureau numéro 12 et le tour est joué : c'est préloadé

pour info :

ooffice lancé vide : 34Mo

oooqs (+1 instance de ooffice) : 44Mo

j'crois qu'c'est clair : prelink

----------

## Bapt

met : 

```
ooffice -invisible 

```

dans ton xinitrc ou ton truc qui te sert au démarrage de ta session X

----------

## Dais

 *zdra wrote:*   

> ah noter que OOo2 améliore grandement le temps de chargement.

 

Perso j'ai pas vu de différence, mais faut dire que j'ai un PC pourri ..

----------

## kwenspc

Ok openoffice sera peut-être plus rapide à chargé une fois la machine démarr et tout...mais bon : si c'ets pour ralentir le démarrage de X et de voir le disc faire "crr crrr crrr" durant 20 secondes au démarrage de fvwm (par exemple) c'est pas la peine. Et puis on utilise pas OOo tout les jours.

prelink c'est la bonne solution. (on enfonce le clou!)

----------

## El_Goretto

Pas trop d'accord avec kwenspc sur ce coup, un pc ca se démarre pas 3 fois par jours (sinon ca sert à quoi d'avoir choisi nunux?)... alors que OOo, ben ca s'utilise sacrément plus souvent, et le gain de vitesse est carrément bluffant pour OOo.

----------

## kwenspc

ouefff c'est vrai qu'avec mes 1.5 Go de mémoires je peus me permettre de charge OOo une fois pour toute. Mais pour les ptites machines...franchement là ça vaut pu le coup.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ouefff c'est vrai qu'avec mes 1.5 Go de mémoires je peus me permettre de charge OOo une fois pour toute. Mais pour les ptites machines...franchement là ça vaut pu le coup.

 

Mouhahaha, j'imagine ca sur un sasfépu avec 64Mo, gentooisé ya 2 semaines... Charger OOo direct en swap, forcément, c'est moyennement utile  :Wink: 

----------

## sinarf

bonjour,

prelink est assez chiant à utiliser, apparement il y a un systems plus pratique et qui ne pose pas le probleme de prelink (librairie cassée ...). Il s'agit d'un tag a ajouter dans /etc/make.conf. j'ai ajouté ceci : 

```
LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -s"
```

il en parle dans le topic flying with gentoo 

je viens juste de recompiler mes systemes avec cette options donc je ne peux pas encore donner réellement mon avis.

----------

## kwenspc

sympa ce lien, merci sinarf ça va me servir sur des machines quelques peu poussives

----------

## Zanton

oui très sympa le lien  :Smile:  Merci.

truc qui n'a rien à voir : c'est quoi la commande pour connaître le temps qu'a mis le système à compiler une application ?

----------

## blasserre

y'a genlop :

```
genlop -t ton-appli
```

----------

## Enlight

 *sinarf wrote:*   

> bonjour,
> 
> prelink est assez chiant à utiliser, apparement il y a un systems plus pratique et qui ne pose pas le probleme de prelink (librairie cassée ...). Il s'agit d'un tag a ajouter dans /etc/make.conf. j'ai ajouté ceci : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ce sont les LDFLAGS recommandés par Taviso, ça. Perso aucune différence ressentie (d'ailleurs avec prelink non plus) par contre ces LDFLAGS bousillent Emacs (enfin empechent sa compile)

----------

## guilc

D'ailleurs, si tu arrives avec ces LDFLAGS sur le bugzilla de gentoo pour reporter un bug, tu risque fort de te faire plus ou moins gentillement rembarrer  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *zdra wrote:*   

> ah noter que OOo2 améliore grandement le temps de chargement.

 

OOo 2 c'est la version 1.9 dans portage ?

bon apparemment oui ^^ par contre elle n'existe quand -bin dans portage c dommage  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Zanton

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> y'a genlop :
> 
> ```
> genlop -t ton-appli
> ```
> ...

 

merci  :Smile: 

----------

